
Show HN: Drop-In Minimal CSS – Preview Minimal CSS Frameworks on any HTML Page - dohliam
https://github.com/dohliam/dropin-minimal-css
======
dohliam
This started as a small collection of minimal (i.e., classless / boilerplate /
ultralight) CSS frameworks like Tacit, Sakura, Tachyons and others. It turns
out there are a _lot_ of others -- the list now includes 97 (!) different
frameworks.

There is a live demo [0] with all the frameworks combined with some HTML5
boilerplate, and also a bookmarklet [1] that embeds the CSS switcher in any
page (including web pages and local HTML files).

Those used to working with larger traditional frameworks may find it hard to
see the point of minimal CSS frameworks. Igor Adamenko (of awsm.css) has a
great and pithy explanation:

> Why? I have to create simple pages in my daily work. Sometimes it's compiled
> Markdown and sometimes it's pure HTML. I'd like to make them more beautiful
> without additional classes, ids, etc. So I did it.

These minimal CSS frameworks have also been surprisingly useful for converting
Markdown files directly into PDFs [2]. Not all of them lend themselves to this
purpose, obviously -- usually the simpler the theme the better.

Suggestions for any minimal frameworks that were missed are very welcome!

[0] [https://dohliam.github.io/dropin-minimal-
css](https://dohliam.github.io/dropin-minimal-css) [1]
[https://github.com/dohliam/dropin-minimal-
css#bookmarklet](https://github.com/dohliam/dropin-minimal-css#bookmarklet)
[2] [https://github.com/dohliam/workflow](https://github.com/dohliam/workflow)

~~~
kup0
Nice! This is a great way to preview how "opinionated" these frameworks are
and how subtly or drastically they affect the appearance.

Even just viewing the demo was a nice way to quickly pick out favorites that I
could use or drop into quick personal projects/websites, or even just internal
documentation stuff I use for myself at home and at work.

~~~
dohliam
Thanks for the feedback! This is exactly what I've found it to be useful for
as well. Glad you mentioned the "opinionated" aspect of these types of
frameworks too -- I should add something about this to the documentation so
people have an idea what to expect.

------
anotheryou
Thank you!!

Really cool, I needed that :)

